# F1 2018 Thread of Thoughts



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

So the Formula 1 season starts up again this weekend, anyone have any thoughts predictions for the coming season. Me personally I want to see a good three way fight with the Merc, Ferrari and red Bull. But I suspect that the Mercs have been holding back so may run way with it, that is a compete guess of course because nobody really knows the pace the cars actually have before the first full race.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I would love to see halos removed they look ridiculous, unfortunately I agree Merc look the strongest but do hope there are more teams fighting for wins, would love to see Mclaren back up there trying to nick a podium or 2.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

I would love a three way fight, would make for some excitement that has been lacking recently. Hopefully get some interesting overtaking and tactics. However I would really love to see Verstappen and Vettel squabbling and tripping over each other .....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never thought I'd say it, but really lost interest in it. [smiley=zzz.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hate the halo moaning, it's such a non-issue that the media have hyped up to keep stories running over winter... fully expect it to be ignored from about 3 races in! It's there to potentially save lives, if it does it's job what does it matter what it looks like?

I think Mercedes will dominate again, but as a trend over the season I expect Ferrari, Red Bull and McLaren to nick wins between them. I think it will finish;

1) Mercedes
2) Redbull
3) Ferrari
4) Alonso

Redbull to get second because they have two quality drivers, unlike Ferrari and McLaren that are both one man teams.

I'll be at Silverstone again this year, for the 5th time, I've not managed to see a bad race yet!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will still watch on Sky but not with the enthusiasm I used to.
FIA Rallycross & Moto GP now that is racing.
Who watched the Moto GP Qator.Brilliant.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Rarely bother with F1 these days as generally a one or two horse race.

Moto GP or British Touring cars (on ITV) much more fun, both have real races with lots of overtaking rather than just a procession.

Watched an F1 race (last year I think) where it was raining, and first ten laps or so everyone drove round in a line behind the pace car. Er, what happened to wet tyres and drive to the conditions. Luckily the rain stopped otherwise winner would have been decided by grid positions after a two hour parade


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Well the race didn't go as I thought. Not buying the Mercs apparent glitch in their system, I think they just dropped the ball.

Agreed the Halos look dog turd, but I don't like the idea of an enclosed cockpit either.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Never thought I'd say it, but really lost interest in it. [smiley=zzz.gif]
> Hoggy.


Ditto! I loved it in the 80's & 90's. But now it's just all about Merc and Ferrari, the full factory teams. I saw a report that Damon Hill said they were ruining the sport, and to be honest, they are.
The more I see Hamilton, the more I can't stand him.
F1 now is just boring to watch. I missed the live race and was going to watch the re-run later in the day, but just couldn't be bothered in the end, and I know I didn't miss anything.
Last season I generally watched the start, first 5 or so laps then just lost interest and switched off. This year I doubt I'll watch any of the races.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

IMO its better now than during the Schumacher domination years, he was so far ahead of everyone, with the best car, the rest were just racing for second place. At least now we have two great drivers at the top with some young talent looking promising.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

There will always be hardcore F1 fans that watch no matter what happens. But me being a fan of racing, it just bores me to death! MotoGP, BSB, WSBK... ok, maybe I am a little bias but there is more overtaking in 1 lap of a bike race than an entire F1 race, or probably even an entire season.

I love the technology, but it's ruined the racing.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

SLine_Tom said:


> IMO its better now than during the Schumacher domination years, he was so far ahead of everyone, with the best car, the rest were just racing for second place. At least now we have two great drivers at the top with some young talent looking promising.


So now you would rather have Hamilton dominating with the best car ? Schumacher came through the ranks driving some pretty poor cars before going on to do what he did. Hamilton on the other hand has had McLaren holding his hand since he was a kid and then jumping in to the best car in F1. Once Mercedes had the best car he jumped ship to them. He's had it so easy compared to most of the drivers on the grid.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

black9146 said:


> SLine_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > IMO its better now than during the Schumacher domination years, he was so far ahead of everyone, with the best car, the rest were just racing for second place. At least now we have two great drivers at the top with some young talent looking promising.
> ...


Hi, Well said that man. Schumi forever, such a waste. Would never miss alap when Schumi was racing.
Who was improving the Merc before Hamilton had it ? Schumi.
Can't stand Hamilton, a spoilt brat.IMO.
Hoggy.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > SLine_Tom said:
> ...


Hamiltons "domination" doesn't even compare to Schumachers, at least hes had Vettel and Rosberg beating him recently. I didn't say I was a Hamilton fan, but when you watch the races now you cant put your house on who will win, which I prefer.

Theres no argument that Michael is the greatest driver I've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > SLine_Tom said:
> ...


Was chatting to a mate last week re F1. We both agreed that Schumi was 'probably' the best F1 driver in his ferrai days but also the dirtiest, deliberately running into opponents, hitting other drivers, stopping on track and the team switching race places with his team mate. (Yes this does still occur, but rarely and over a whole season or two). Then there were the preferential Bridgestone tyre allocations and other team shenanigans. Schumi had a streak that went far beyond ruthless.

However- we both acknowledged that we hadn't spoken about F1 for years and whilst we both still watched it we didn't find it as exciting as it used to be....


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

I just wish that V10's & re-fuelling were brought back, along with the tyre war between Michelin & Bridgestone.

That was when F1 was good to watch. This Hybrid era is boring and predicatable.

F1 in its current state, doesn't have me reaching for the remote to switch on anymore. Can't stand Hamilton, much more of a Button fan....

But on current results, perhaps Hamilton will get the fight that he claims he's been craving for a while.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Unfortunately I cant see re-fuelling being brought back too "Dangerous". I've always toyed with the idea of having a weight handicap involved, like horse racing. No idea how this would actually be feasible but I like the idea of bringing the field closer together.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Can't stand Hamilton, a spoilt brat.IMO.
> Hoggy.


I have to agree. The more I see him on tv the more I can't stand him. He's a narcissist, he has no personality, he's just dull.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Another agreement - I also see Vettel as the same sort of personality. Hamilton looks distinctly bored with it all to me.

Can't say I rush to the tv for F1 any longer - often I wander off during a race - bores me these days. I find BTCC much more to my taste.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just watched the Baku GP. What is the old saying...'Better to be born lucky than rich'... well Lewis Hamilton certainly proofed that this afternoon. He should go around to the Red Bull garage and shake everybody by the hand, and offer them half his 'winnings'... Now I wonder if he would pick out six Lottery numbers for me?...


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > SLine_Tom said:
> ...


I met Scumacher a few times at pre British GP testing days ( when teams were allowed to test ) He was given so much bad press by mainly the English press which was totally unjustified. I always found him to be approachable and a very decent human being. Some drivers who would totally lock themselves away from fans were - Hill, Raikkonen, Hakkinen and R Schumacher to name a few. Most approachable - M Schumacher, D Coulthard, M Webber. Seems Hamilton ( toys out the pram ) has got his wish for more teams to be more competitive this season judging by the amount of whining he does on the radio. Just my 0.02 pence worth


----------

